# flow



## Leatherman1998 (Jan 7, 2013)

How do I slow down the flow on my.orion FP?

Levi Woodard
Woodardwoodworks.com

Sent from my Galaxy player using Forum Runner


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 7, 2013)

Shawn (watch art) has some videos on his site that shows how to tune a nib.  I hope he chimes in


----------



## airborne_r6 (Jan 8, 2013)

Check out this post by Richard Binder on the Fountain Pen Network about adjusting nib flow:
Flow problems - The Fountain Pen Network


----------

